# Grand Opening Giveaway!



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

In honor of the start of this forum, we will be giving away a brand new Cold Steel 5' Pro Big Bore Blowgun!

To win you must:


Be member of the site
One of the first 250 people to join the site
Post "I'm in" in this thread

The drawing will begin once we get to 250 members, so let your friends know! If you haven't registered yet Click Here
Just copy the URL below to let your friends know by email, posting on facebook, or putting on your website!

http://blowgunforum.com/topic/74-grand-opening-giveaway/

More about the Cold Steel 5' Pro Big Bore Blowgun:
http://www.coldsteel.com/Big-Bore-Blowguns.aspx
The Cold Steel big bore blows guns feature a .625 Big bore and are the most effective blow guns on the market. Includes .625 Magnum Blow Gun, 1 dart quiver, 12 stun darts, 12 mini broadhead darts, 6 bamboo darts, 6 broadhead darts, rubber ferrule, and a mouthpiece.








Rules and Info:


The winner will be mailed a Cold Steel 5' Pro Big Bore Blowgun within two weeks of the drawing date
The winner will be selected using a random number generator
The winner will be selected once we have reached 250 registered members on the site
The winner must be allowed to legally receive a blowgun via the mail
The winner must be allowed to legally own a blowgun at his location
The winner must be 18 years of age or older
Only one account per person is allowed
If the winner that is selected is not eligible for the prize for some reason, a new winner will be selected from the original 250
Cold Steel does not endorse or sponsor this contest


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I am in. Yes please


----------



## GrayWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for the generous giveaway...I'm in.


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in! Awesome GAW, and very much appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Great giveaway Aaron. Mighty nice gesture. I'll be passing on the contest but good luck to all who

enter. 

Turtle


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in....thanks


----------



## danny0663 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in ...

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Me me me! In, in , I am In!!!


----------



## FukiyaGal (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, I havent been on the slingshot forum for a while, and happened to see the post on facebook about the new blowgun forum. Huzzah! 

I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## bmurray (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in...thanks.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, I'm in .....


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Tbone616 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in!

I'm diggin' the new site B)


----------



## SuperSure (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## zhop (Dec 22, 2012)

can i be in if i get parents permission?


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not in, got plenty of blowguns already but howdy!


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

I am in! Thanks!


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

I AM IN!

Awesome!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

We are up to 60 members now! Let you friends know so we can get to the 250 point, and the givaway, as soon as possible!


----------



## Obie (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Not in , but bump in.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Busboy (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## curare-five-oh (Jan 6, 2013)

I second what Turtle said: this giveaway is a mighty nice gesture.

I already have a Cold Steel Pro Magnum, so I'll pass on the drawing. Good luck to all who are "in"...

Aaron, I sent you a PM. Subject your approval, I'd like to sweeten the deal by adding a second and a third place prize to the giveaway.


----------



## Busboy (Jan 6, 2013)

And what prizes do you have in mind curare-5-oh?


----------



## BlasterTom (Jan 6, 2013)

I´m in, too


----------



## kanexor (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome community!

I'm ,wait for it..........................................................................................................., IN!

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Davidkilledgoliath (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm in in this thread The drawing...


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Good luck everyone! We need to get more members so this giveaway can happen though!


----------



## gilg (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm in , and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## curare-five-oh (Jan 6, 2013)

Aaron gave the OK, so I'm chipping in a couple of extra prizes for the drawing.

The 2nd place prize will be a specialized sabot blowgun based on my recently issued patent. I'm gearing up for commercial production later this year, so this prize will give the winner a preview. The blowgun shoots subcaliber darts, pellets, and scattershot with high performance accuracy and velocity. Plenty of ammo will be included.

The 3rd place prize will be a set of a dozen trocar-tipped hunting darts that can be shot from a standard .625 caliber blowgun. The trocar tips are more rugged and less prone to damage than conventional broadhead darts and combine impact with penetration. I'll also send a half-dozen trocar darts to the first place winner to add to the selection of darts for the first prize Cold Steel blowgun.

The conditions that Aaron listed for the first prize apply to these as well, plus the winner must be able to receive the prize at an address within the U.S. (including Alaska, Hawaii).


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Even with parent permission I still can't enter for these awesome prizes 

Well good luck to everyone, thanks to Curare for the extra prizes!


----------



## zack (Jan 11, 2013)

im in


----------



## sphingid (Jan 6, 2013)

"I'm in"!


----------



## fostina1 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in. my wife wants a blowgun now that shes found out she can shoot me with nerf darts with mine lol.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Im in!! Thanks for such a great fourm...


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

We are up to 70 members...keep inviting friends!


----------



## one shot (Jan 21, 2013)

im in ,thanks


----------



## alru19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## jdk (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Jan 26, 2013)

Great! I'm in, thank you!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 26, 2013)

*I'm in.* Thanks!


----------



## LVO (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in! thanks!


----------



## nicholson (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## docboat (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## jeremy9902 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in too!


----------



## silentbg (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

curare-five-oh said:


> Aaron gave the OK, so I'm chipping in a couple of extra prizes for the drawing.
> The 2nd place prize will be a specialized sabot blowgun based on my recently issued patent. I'm gearing up for commercial production later this year, so this prize will give the winner a preview. The blowgun shoots subcaliber darts, pellets, and scattershot with high performance accuracy and velocity. Plenty of ammo will be included.
> The 3rd place prize will be a set of a dozen trocar-tipped hunting darts that can be shot from a standard .625 caliber blowgun. The trocar tips are more rugged and less prone to damage than conventional broadhead darts and combine impact with penetration. I'll also send a half-dozen trocar darts to the first place winner to add to the selection of darts for the first prize Cold Steel blowgun.
> The conditions that Aaron listed for the first prize apply to these as well, plus the winner must be able to receive the prize at an address within the U.S. (including Alaska, Hawaii).


Thanks for this!


----------



## Atlatlista (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in! I love shooting blowguns.


----------



## maddog (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Womble (Feb 21, 2013)

Hay folk I'm in too!


----------



## Silent Stalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

If it's not too late, I'm in.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok, we just crossed the 250 point! I am locking the thread, and will do the drawing today. Good luck!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

And the winner of the drawing is:

drfrancov


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

drfrancov, please PM me your address!


----------

